# Primavera Contract Management v13.1



## محمد مطر (10 أغسطس 2011)

بتاريخ التاسع من الشهر الجاري (يعني البارحة) تم إطلاق نسخة جديدة من برنامج
Primavera Contract Management v13.1

التحميل من موقع التسليم الإلكتروني لمنتجات أوراكل
https://edelivery.oracle.com


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Nsync (3 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> بتاريخ التاسع من الشهر الجاري (يعني البارحة) تم إطلاق نسخة جديدة من برنامج
> primavera contract management v13.1
> 
> التحميل من موقع التسليم الإلكتروني لمنتجات أوراكل
> https://edelivery.oracle.com



اذا فيه إمكانية تشرحلنا طريقة تنصيب البرنامج


----------



## أشرف أشرف (29 أكتوبر 2011)

please explain to us how to setup the software. thanks


----------



## محمد مطر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

في مشاركة بالمنتدى للأخ أحمد صبري، تشرح ذلك، سأبحث عنها وأضع الرابط لكم أن شاء الله...


----------



## برج ايفل الثالث (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يتم تحميل هذا البرنامج الهام


----------



## أشرف أشرف (7 نوفمبر 2011)

I finally managed to set up the program. When starting the program it asks for "USERNAME" and "PASSWORD". i HAVE TRIED ALL POSSIBLE NAMES WITHOUT USE.
AN ANYONE HELP ?


----------



## elbobsameh (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح للبرنامج بليزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## elbobsameh (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح primavera contract management rel 13


----------

